Ask HN: How do you feel about current events? - baybal2
======
bE9a3S5So8igd3
Feeling: That media-fueled leftism is finally making progress on destroying
the quality of life for everyone in America. That millennials in America are
bored enough, and deluded enough, to willingly participate in their own demise
by promoting faux-activism to the exclusion of possibly any/all virtuous
activities.

